# Hi everyone just starting out!



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My names Shauni. Recently I've dropped 2 stone from 13.4 to 11.4 and I've never felt better my motivation was my wedding which was 2 weeks ago and I felt amazing! My now husband is very experienced in rubbing cycles, his diet is spot on and really knows what he's doing.

But I've always felt I was too heavy to even think about weight training, definition, building muscle etc. But now I've lost the weight I really feel excited about starting this new journey and transforming my body further in building muscle and gaining definition.

Just back from honeymoon and as you can imagine I've gained 9 pounds from food, alcohol and all the naughty stuff! So once I get this back off and get back to what I was before I left for honeymoon I really want to start this new journey I feel so excited and motivated to do it.

I do a lot of cardio cycling and running and I'm at the gym 4-5 times a week. I just wondered if you girls can give me some sort of direction in what I should be doing in the gym? Any advice? Best supplements or pre work out supplants I could take also?

I would be grateful for any advice or info.

Thanks ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome shauni , looking good and I'm sure the gillies will be glad to see another female on board


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Shauni. Congrats on the wedding and achievements so far.


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone! Looking forward to some advice from the girlies on here! Totally in the zone


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome along!



Shaunzo said:


> as you can imagine I've gained 9 pounds from ... all the *naughty stuff*!


Can see plenty of inappropriate comments on this... ^ :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Shaunzo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My names Shauni. Recently I've dropped 2 stone from 13.4 to 11.4 and I've never felt better my motivation was my wedding which was 2 weeks ago and I felt amazing! My now husband is very experienced in rubbing cycles, his diet is spot on and really knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...


You look amazeballs already so what are your goals? 

I wouldn't worry about losing the 9lbs before starting weight training, that can get sorted as you go along.

I found that trawling pics on all those fit inspiration instagram and FB pages helps you decide exactly what kind of look you want to go for - you need to know what kind of physique you would like to build before you figure out how to achieve it


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys my ideal physique would be something like these girls...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

I would start with a workout 3xweek, first week total body to recondition the body, then would move on to a more split "bb", where going to train each muscle part once a week, even basic exercises like bench press, squat, deadlift, and work on the 6 -10 reps

I would start it, then later you can try other workouts or otherwise organize mesocycles

seeing the picture I think you suffer from slightly valgus knee, in this case it would be appropriate to visit a specialist, in any case, the only advice I can give is do not put too much weight on the knees

if it's the pictures that come out badly I apologize: D


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks narcissus for your reply really helpful I will deffo start this and see how I go.

Wow that's funny you should say that! I have flat feet (no arch in my feet at all) suffered from it since I was born really. I have been told from a foot specialist that it has sort of knocked everything out of alignment as my ankles turn in almost it then has a knock on effect to my knees, hips etc. I have insoles I wear but apart from that nothing they can do they have told me.

I have noticed when squatting or doing lunges my knees sound like elastic bands when I bend them I've no idea afar that might mean but I'm assuming it's not good.

Thanks again for replying really appreciated


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

Shaunzo said:


> Thanks narcissus for your reply really helpful I will deffo start this and see how I go.
> 
> Wow that's funny you should say that! I have flat feet (no arch in my feet at all) suffered from it since I was born really. I have been told from a foot specialist that it has sort of knocked everything out of alignment as my ankles turn in almost it then has a knock on effect to my knees, hips etc. I have insoles I wear but apart from that nothing they can do they have told me.
> 
> ...


yes bands can help you to train

if you want to post the workout we watch it together


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

Shaunzo said:


> Bump


 :confused1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome; look great already


----------



## Shaunzo (Aug 31, 2014)

Narcissus why are you confused?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

Shaunzo said:


> Narcissus why are you confused?


I thought you wanted to post your workout


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> Bump


This has got to be one of the only welcome threads by a woman that hasn't got a 100 page welcome lol

Welcome OP.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PaulB said:


> This has got to be one of the only welcome threads by a woman that hasn't got a 100 page welcome lol
> 
> Welcome OP.


Early doors yet bud, either that or most are now on pct lol


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

You look to be at a good starting point. I imagine your husband is going to be able to help a lot anyways. I know the recommendations will be to hit all the big moves etc... but looking at the bodies you posted and those aesthetics I'd say prioritise shoulders over pecs, RE: legs- hit hams hard(not skipping quads) and add glute bridges/hip thrusters etc... and of course don't forget to work the back(a weak point for many) > then the rest (Prioritising in that order IMO) *Of course you won't be leaving any thing off the list but selecting for the aforementioned goals are key.


----------

